# Fountain Pen Upgrades



## Jmhoff10500 (Apr 28, 2010)

So i have been using stock fountain pen kits for a while and want to step it up a bit... So far my CSUSA Ftn. Pen kits have treated me well but they have their problems... So what are some great upgrades that can really help the functionality of a fountain pen? 



I have heard about replacement nibs (which ones are best if i want a medium writing line and a smooth writing experience)


Something about vacuum ink feeds (what are those)


Best inks and paper?

I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering these things, and if we could get a compiled article in the library, that would be an awesome resource... Thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 28, 2010)

At this time you can't go wrong with Lou's nibs (and they are 50% off). A schmidt pump, not the one sent with the kits will do well but I'm lazy and like a cartridge but throw away all my kit cartridges and use private reserve cartridges. A couple of great papers are Rhodia and Clairefontaine.. Hope this helps..


----------

